# Sunrise Highway question..



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Sunrise highway, from Julian over Mt. Laguna: We've been riding a loop out of Julian a few times per season..Down past Lake Cuyamaca to Pine Valley, up old Hwy 8 and back northwest over the Mt. Laguna road (Sunrise Hwy?) to Julian again. About 50+ miles with plenty of climbing and very scenic. 

I have heard there is an alternate climb, perhaps called Pine Creek road, that goes from Pine Valley direct up to near the Mt Laguna high point. I have heard this is gated off but paved and quite a nice climb...Can anyone fill me in on this? How to find the bottom and whether is really is rideable on a race bike?

Thanks, Don Hanson


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I used to do that same loop all the time with a buddy. We'd start at the park-n-ride at I-8 and 79, ride up to Pine Valley, and do your loop from there. 

At any rate as you come up towards Pine Valley on old hwy 80 as you drop down the last descent before Pine Valley you'll see a road off to your left - this is Pine Creek Rd. If you turn left there you can take it all the way up to Sunrise Hwy. It is paved and while there are gates I've never seen them closed. It is very steep in a few sections. Like granny gear on the MTB and trying to keep the front wheel down steep. If you are fit you should be able to ride it on a road bike depending on your gearing. I have a 39/25 and think it would be pretty tough to make it up some of the steeper ramps without incurring permanent knee/tendon damage. Personally I think there are better/healthier ways to get a workout which brings me to option 2, Kitchen Creek Road. Take Old 80 thru Pine Valley and instead of turning left on Sunrise Hwy turn right and cross over to the south side of I-8 and continue east on Old 80 all the way to Kitchen Creek Rd. This also has a gate that usually seems to be open and is a nice climb up to Sunrise/Laguna near the top. I'd go that way, give you more miles and won't put you in rehab with a bum knee. If you got a triple by all means give Pine Creek a go sometime - it's the preferred route to the top for MTBers doing the Noble Canyon Trail (although there are much better ways to summit on the dirt too).


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Thanks..*

I've not heard the Kitchen Creek variation mentioned before. That one sounds interesting also. 

And thanks on the Pine Creek road answer. I heard there are some steeps, but ridable. I can usually manage some shorter "silly sections" with my 34-25, if I stand and just grind, though I'll probably just stick a 27 on there (my Everest Challenge cogset) and go take a spin (slow) up it..

Don Hanson


----------

